# pigeon reference guide



## pigeon-man (May 4, 2009)

I am new to the hobby and I am just getting started building a loft and i was wondering if there is a good reference book for beginners. I want to try homers and I am looking for reccomendations on what type of birds to start with.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Just do search here on this forum. Almost everything is covered already. You can even read the pros and cons of stuff and people's experience. If you have a library you can search there. At my place we don't have those books unless I drive 45 minutes to the main library.

Without a book you can try these.

I suppose you want to start with loft concept:
http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm
http://pigeonracing.homestead.com/Pigeon_loft_info.html

Accessories:
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html
http://www.redroselofts.com/loft_ideas.htm

Feeding:
For breeders get a good pigeon mix of 16% protein in feedstore. For the rest you can get 12-14% protein. Give your birds clean water and grit (pigeon grit with oyster shell) 24/7. For food start with 1 ounce (2 tablespoons) per bird except your breeders where you give them food 24/7.

Training:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/training-methods-for-homers-amp-racing-pigeons-7449.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/training-young-birds-for-homing-amp-racing-pigeons-8046.html


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

pigeon man..welcome to the site.

rod.. thanks for the links. i found them helpful.


----------

